
The Arctic Is Warming Much Faster Than the Rest of Earth - bokieie
https://www.wired.com/story/the-arctic-is-warming-much-faster-than-the-rest-of-earth/
======
aazaa
> Those are some of the results of a new study published today in the journal
> Science Advances that reports the Arctic has warmed by 0.75 degrees Celsius
> (1.35 degrees Fahrenheit) in the last decade alone. By comparison, Earth as
> a whole has warmed by nearly the same amount, 0.8 degrees C, over the past
> 137 years.

I can think of two issues with statements like this, especially the second
part:

1\. Measurement techniques have changed a lot over the last 137 years. Just
reading the article, it's far from clear _how_ these differences are accounted
for.

2\. The chart [1] in the linked original source ([2]) shows no error bars. The
chart is trying to lead the reader to the conclusion that something new is
happening. However, without error bars, there's no rational way to arrive at
that conclusion.

[1]
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/12/eaaw98...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/12/eaaw9883/F1.large.jpg?width=800&height=600&carousel=1)

[2]
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/12/eaaw9883](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/12/eaaw9883)

